

Show HN: Gmail like keyboard shortcuts for Facebook - nobuff

Hello,<p>New Facebook News Feed UI made me would like to add Gmail/vim like keyboard shortcuts. You can download the Chrome extension from the below link. Any feedback is welcome. Thanks.<p>https://github.com/zuzara/Keyboard-Shortcuts-for-Facebook
======
mh-
Nice. Now, make one for HN. :)

I use RES (for Reddit), pretty much just for keyboard navigation.

<http://reddit.honestbleeps.com/>

